# Remington Buck Slammer Slugs



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

Anyone use them? What are you shooting them out of and what type of accuracy are you getting? Anyone know the trajectory balistics?

I got a good deal on some and want to try them out of my hastings fully rifled barrel.

I dont like winchester sabots and I wont use the hornady's. I know the hornadys are really accurate, but I dont like using the balistic tips in any round, I have not had good experience with them expanding.

I only need a round good to 125 yards, beyond that I wouldnt even consider a shot, 90% will be within 50 yards.


----------



## swamp ghost (Aug 22, 2009)

next time you come over to shoot i'm gonna make you shoot a couple of my hornadys. they always seem to expand in all the deer we kill around here. you could always just give me that a-5 and just shoot your 1300


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

swamp ghost said:


> you could always just give me that a-5 and just shoot your 1300


Thanks buy no thanks! What a friend, haha.

BTW, I think these slugs are called Buck Hammer, made by Remington.

Some one out there has to use them - where you at??


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

I have seen deer taken with them, and they seem to do a good job. The guys I know that _used_ them got decent accuracy out of rifled barrels. Those same guys now use Hornady SSTs. They claim to get better trajectories, less ballistic arch to the trajectory, meaning less hold over on longer shots.


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

Huntinbull said:


> I have seen deer taken with them, and they seem to do a good job. The guys I know that _used_ them got decent accuracy out of rifled barrels. Those same guys now use Hornady SSTs. They claim to get better trajectories, less ballistic arch to the trajectory, meaning less hold over on longer shots.


How many of these guys really shoot deer at distances beyond 50 yds?? Maybe a lot, but I can say in 15 years of deer hunting Ive shot 90% of deer within 50 yards regardless of where I was hunting. I'm just currious why people are so into finding a shell that will reach out 150 yds or more.

Thanks for the reply Huntinbull!


----------



## beatsworkin (Apr 12, 2004)

My buddy has used them for a couple of seasons and likes them. I don't know that they are the most consistently accurate slugs out there, but more than adaquate for your circumstances.

I guess I am one of those who likes a round that will reach past 150 time after time. Have a farm that the shot can range from 10 yards to almost 200. I use 3" Winchester Supremes and aside from cost, have had no reason to change.


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

beatsworkin said:


> I guess I am one of those who likes a round that will reach past 150 time after time. Have a farm that the shot can range from 10 yards to almost 200. I use 3" Winchester Supremes and aside from cost, have had no reason to change.


At 200 yards a deer would look just like a bush to me


----------



## swamp ghost (Aug 22, 2009)

i'm shooting sunday in the afternoon if your gonna be done pushing by then


----------



## FatRap007 (Jul 23, 2009)

i dont like them if i was gona shoot somthing like that i would use remmington high velocity in 7/8 oz. 3 inch i hold a way beter patern with those just dont blame your gun when you miss ...... shoot them before deer season and some rem sluggers will be more acurate. Just my thought . mabey 3 cents but i dont like them... home defense different story lol


----------



## tm1669 (Apr 27, 2007)

I just sighted in my sons 20 gauge Remington (fully rifled) with them and they shot great. Sighted in at 50 nad they seemed to drop around 5" at 100. Thats 20 gauge though. 
Havent shot at a deer yet though.


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

FatRap007 said:


> i dont like them if i was gona shoot somthing like that i would use remmington high velocity in 7/8 oz. 3 inch i hold a way beter patern with those just dont blame your gun when you miss ...... shoot them before deer season and some rem sluggers will be more acurate. Just my thought . mabey 3 cents but i dont like them... home defense different story lol


These are meant to be shot out of a rifled slug barrel, the sluggers are for smooth bores! Im shooting a fully rifled barrel.


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

tm1669 said:


> I just sighted in my sons 20 gauge Remington (fully rifled) with them and they shot great. Sighted in at 50 nad they seemed to drop around 5" at 100. Thats 20 gauge though.
> Havent shot at a deer yet though.


Were you dead on at 50? I usually sight in 2 in high at 5 which would maybe put the 100 yd drop at 3 in your case? 

Either way Im going to give them a shot. I would rather pay $6/5 shells than $12-15 anyday. Hopefully I'll see these pattern a little better left to right than the last sabots I shot


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Most guys I hunt with limit themselves to shots under 100 yards, but some of the stands they hunt from can cover the whole hundred.

I cannot imagine seeing that bruiser standing still at 120 and not having the confidence to take a poke at him.


----------



## FatRap007 (Jul 23, 2009)

I know the buck hammers i have are just like a slugger exept the weight an extra 1/2 oz. i got 2 boxes of them rite in my safe. It just looks like a flat piece of lead to me i found them to be wothless but hey good luck to ya. I cant say mutch about range because now i hunt with a pistol.....


----------

